# Happy Mardi Gras!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to wish all my forum friends a Happy Mardi Gras! Parade just ended...the kids had a great time, and I even caught some toys for Santos


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Mardi Gras to you too! And...thanks for the reminder. I lost track of time and forgot all about Mardi Gras/Fat Tuesday.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, Kim, for the update. I too forgot. Happy Mardi Gras to all my forum friends!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Mardi Gras Kim!


----------

